

The Humble Programmer - dedalus
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/ewd03xx/EWD340.PDF

======
jgrahamc
You could just submit the HTML version:
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/transcriptions/EWD03xx/EWD340....](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/transcriptions/EWD03xx/EWD340.html)

